# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Përshëndetje dhe urime >  Gëzuar ditëlindjen Darius...

## HELEN OF TROY

I nderuari DARIUS  urime 50  :perqeshje:   vjetorin e lindjes, shendet,  lumturi, dashuri,dhe te gjitha te mirat  ti dhurofte jeta , dhe 100 vite te lumtura ti festosh ashtu si te deshiron zemra .......

----------


## ILMGAP

50 vjetorin ?

----------


## drague

urime  per lajmin

----------


## HELEN OF TROY

hahha do me vrase he mo ti uroji ditelindjen dhe leri llafet

----------


## ILMGAP

> urime  per lajmin


drague un sbesoj tjet 50 ...... ti ?

----------


## lisa12

Gezuar ditelitelindjen Darjus,u befsh sa te doje zemra ty

----------


## drague

> drague un sbesoj tjet 50 ...... ti ?


eshte me i ri se une.
#ket Helenen do e vras

----------


## morrison

> eshte me i ri se une.
> #ket Helenen do e vras


Pse mor drague i ke kalue te 50 ti?

----------


## drague

> Pse mor drague i ke kalue te 50 ti?


aty afer miku im :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Kinney

do jet ngrit ters nga gjumi helena sot.

----------


## HELEN OF TROY

> do jet ngrit ters nga gjumi helena sot.


 ο  kta pesionistat shaka ishte mos ma prishni temen edhe beni urimet

----------


## HELEN OF TROY

> aty afer miku im


avash ti se do na dalesh 30 vjecar

----------


## Kinney

> ο  kta pesionistat shaka ishte mos ma prishni temen edhe beni urimet


po ate thuaj ti, shaka, shume e veçante por gjithesesi shaka,

urime darius 100 vjeç inshallah.

----------


## drague

> po ate thuaj ti, shaka, shume e veçante por gjithesesi shaka,
> 
> urime darius 100 vjeç inshallah.


di me pa vilxhan kjo mer plak??

----------


## EuroStar1

Nga e moret vesh ju qe ka ditlindjen Darius ? gjithsesi te rrosh sa te dush Darius

----------


## Kinney

> di me pa vilxhan kjo mer plak??


ashtu duket

----------


## The_Capital

*************

----------


## e panjohura

Urime edhe nga une,i gezofsh edhe sa te duash vet!

----------


## drague

Darius kjo dallaverexhija ku e dite qe neser ke ditelindjen??

gjermont nuk e urojn perpara ,...esht ters 

helen punon gje per FBI???

----------


## HELEN OF TROY

> Darius kjo dallaverexhija ku e dite qe neser ke ditelindjen??
> 
> gjermont nuk e urojn perpara ,...esht ters 
> 
> helen punon gje per FBI???


qenke ne forme sot a  hahha sa i poshter je 
une me oren time e kisha fisk 24 
 :syte zemra:

----------

